# 2015 Grand Slam Tennis



## Vaneyes

With Joker and Wedgie injuries, plus Roger's sluggishness, where does that leave the 2015 Australian Open?

Andy lovers, wake up!:devil:

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/01/08/tennis/tennis-djokovic-qatar-karlovic/index.html


----------



## Skilmarilion

Fighting -- and overcoming -- adversity is the man's M.O., and so as ever it's a case of _Vamos_ in 2015. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Tomáš Berdych *is going to make it this year. [SUB](one can hope)[/SUB]


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pugg said:


> *Tomáš Berdych *is going to make it this year. [SUB](one can hope)[/SUB]


People have been saying this since circa 2003. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

I think it's time for a fifth tennis major. There's simply too much time between the Australian Open and French Open.

What say you? If you agree, what possible venue, and when? It'd hafta be somewhere warm, and probably fit later March to earlier April. Indian Wells, CA? Miami, Florida?


----------



## Kieran

I didn't see this thread! Great stuff, to have a thread for the GS tourneys.

I'm against the idea of a fifth slam, and I have no strong reason other than I'm a sucker for tradition, but also, maybe there could be a flaw in the choice of venue. When I was younger, Rome was called the Fifth Slam, a kind of compliment to its status. Then this got usurped by Miami, I think, or Indian Wells. Next we have Shanghai and the demand for a slam in Asia, even though tennis is in its infancy there, and there's no guarantee it'll retain its popularity. It should, but still, this doesn't mean we dump a slam in there, especially with China's human rights etc.

But in favour, the game is more global, and there's greater depth. I dunno, what surface would it be? Indoor?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> I didn't see this thread! Great stuff, to have a thread for the GS tourneys.
> 
> I'm against the idea of a fifth slam, and I have no strong reason other than I'm a sucker for tradition, but also, maybe there could be a flaw in the choice of venue. When I was younger, Rome was called the Fifth Slam, a kind of compliment to its status. Then this got usurped by Miami, I think, or Indian Wells. Next we have Shanghai and the demand for a slam in Asia, even though tennis is in its infancy there, and there's no guarantee it'll retain its popularity. It should, but still, this doesn't mean we dump a slam in there, especially with China's human rights etc.
> 
> But in favour, the game is more global, and there's greater depth. I dunno, what surface would it be? Indoor?


Hardcourt. I think one grass and one clay is enough. Outdoor, preferably.

This just in...*The Beast* is ending her Indian Wells boycott.

http://espn.go.com/tennis/story/_/id/12277217/serena-williams-wants-rewrite-indian-wells-ending


----------



## Pyotr

Vaneyes said:


> I think it's time for a fifth tennis major. There's simply too much time between the Australian Open and French Open.
> 
> What say you? If you agree, what possible venue, and when? It'd hafta be somewhere warm, and probably fit later March to earlier April. Indian Wells, CA? Miami, Florida?


Adding another leg onto the grand slam would be transforming it from an improbable task to an impossible one. It's been 46 years since any man has won the grand slam in a calendar year, 1969, Rod Laver. No one since has even gone into the last leg with a chance. The Australian Open has been moved from January to December and back a few times, which stirs the pot and adds to the confusion. It's been 23 years since anybody's won the first two, Jim Courier 1992, which at least gets people taking about the possibility of somebody doing it. 
Besides, adding a fifth major would require a change in name from "grand slam," which is a home run that scores four runs, to something else, the quintet?


----------



## Kieran

^^ That's it, it would cause a rupture in what we traditionally have, and make the holy grail of tennis - the Calendar Year Slam - an impossibility.

I would also be opposed to any potential fifth grand slam being on hards. We already have 50% of the majors on hard courts, why not go back to the natural courts - grass or clay? Wouldn't it be exciting to have a full grass court season again? Or if there's to be a fifth, why not indoors? Sure, it would be prohibitively expensive to build, but any nation that wants this major would have to commit - and anyway, this is an event guaranteed to be still coining it 100 years from now.

Seriously though, let's have it on clay. Rafa deserves it...


----------



## Vaneyes

Grand Slam can mean anything. It's an unofficial concept. Even Denny's restaurant has one. Not an issue.

Men's pro golf has resisted an additional major, too, because of many of the same excuses. Though, when the amateur Bobby Jones won his Grand Slam in 1930, two of the four majors were amateur events. The Masters (beginning 1934) and PGA Championship (beginning 1916) eventually replaced the 1930 Grand Slam's US Amateur and British Amateur.

The PGA Tour moved their Players Championship to a May date, hoping that this move and their hype of would finally designate it as the fifth major. Didn't happen.

Women's pro golf has no problem with it. Their Grand Slam consists of five major tournaments.


----------



## Kieran

Tennis once had 3 majors. And two, and added incrementally up until we have four, but there's a symmetry about the sport now. And bear in mind how gruelling a game it is, adding another major in the sleeping months before clay, when players are kept active by a couple of fine MS events, would distort things a little, in the sense of keeping the payers at screaming pitch for almost the whole year. I think they need to have high-octane stuff occasionally, build-ups to the majors, but adding another one might be too much.

Personally, I'd move Oz back a few weeks, maybe to February, because it comes too soon, they don't have time to build up to it, and it would give them a bit longer in the off-season...


----------



## Vaneyes

Tennis could use two more majors. The gaps of US Open to Australian Open and Australian Open to French Open are huge.:devil:


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Tennis could use two more majors. The gaps of US Open to Australian Open and Australian Open to French Open are huge.:devil:


Rafa would end up playing only two majors a year, instead of three. His knees, back and brains would explode at the idea of 6 grand slams a season! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Andy* finally pulls the trigger, and makes *Ms. Sears* an honest woman.* Andy* will now be known as *Andy Murray Sears*. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-32252206


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> * Andy* will now be known as *Andy Murray Sears*.


Nice.

Now regarding Kim, some commentators were suggesting *Kim Murray-Sears*.

I'd like to suggest *Kim Flash F*** Sears*.


----------



## Kieran

Andy looked lovely in a skirt, but isn't it time he dumped Amelie and got a real coach? What's with all the 6-0 sets against Nole? Somebody told me he gets tired. Tired from what? He can hardly be so poorly conditioned that two sets of tennis has him gasping for breath...


----------



## Albert7

Any news on women's tennis?


----------



## Kivimees

Albert7 said:


> Any news on women's tennis?


The same Internet technology that allows people to spend the bulk of their waking hours in cyber "chat rooms" also offers a multitude of websites that - with a little effort on your part - will supply you with all you want to know about women's tennis.

Good luck.


----------



## Vaneyes

All England Club has ruled on selfies.

http://espn.go.com/tennis/wimbledon...-club-bans-fans-using-selfie-sticks-wimbledon


----------



## Vaneyes

Nuts are loose at the French Open. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/latest-breach-at-french-open-shows-holes-in-security/


----------



## Pugg

Kivimees said:


> The same Internet technology that allows people to spend the bulk of their waking hours in cyber "chat rooms" also offers a multitude of websites that - with a little effort on your part - will supply you with all you want to know about women's tennis.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Why is 'Wedgie' allowed to blackball an umpire?"

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2015/05/raf...work-matches-shorts-video-venus-williams-fine


----------



## Vaneyes

The Joker's "secret" isn't a secret anymore.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-secret-to-novak-djokovics-success-skiing-1433434695


----------



## Skilmarilion

Lets go Stan*.

* the "no Nada, no botha'" rule, notwithstanding.


----------



## Vaneyes

Stan awaits The Joker.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Stan awaits The Joker.


I've never viewed Murray as much of a comedian. :tiphat:

Later edit: turns out Vaneyes was speaking truth (real shocker, eh?) 

Another shocker -- enormous meltdown from Murray in the 5th set. I loved his insistent first-pumping after every bloody point in the 4th set.

Anyway, I'm off to watch the women's fin-- don't worry, just kidding.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Oh Stanny boy, bravo ... a million times, bravo. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Skilmarilion said:


> Oh Stanny boy, bravo ... a million times, bravo. :tiphat:


Great match! So pleased for Stan!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

A huge shock in my mind. I guess we can now talk about a legitimate "Top 5", assuming that Federer is still classed as one of the best players in the world.


----------



## Kieran

So Djoker still waits to win in Paris, eh? He looked quite sad on the podium. Good! :tiphat:


----------



## Dustin

Stan is an enigma. Novak has been playing at an all-time supreme level and Stan just bludgeoned the ball right past him today with unreal power. Apparently Stan can only reach these otherworldly levels of play from time to time and for short stretches. Otherwise, he would be demolishing every single player every match if he played the way he did today all the time.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Dustin said:


> Apparently Stan can only reach these otherworldly levels of play from time to time and for short stretches.


For a while now Stan has consistently given Djoker trouble.

He took Novak to 5 in Australia 13.
He took Novak to 5 in US 13.
He Beat Novak in Australia 14.
Beat Novak again FO 15.

As far as I'm concerned, this was far from a one-off.


----------



## Dustin

Skilmarilion said:


> For a while now Stan has consistently given Djoker trouble.
> 
> He took Novak to 5 in Australia 13.
> He took Novak to 5 in US 13.
> He Beat Novak in Australia 14.
> Beat Novak again FO 15.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this was far from a one-off.


I don't think it was a one-off either. I just said he plays like this from "time to time". I know his history of raising his game to that extraordinary level but 90% of the time he's not even close to what he was yesterday. For instance, last year he lost in the 1st round of the French.


----------



## Vaneyes

Stan the Man's for real. He's gone to the next level. Ferrer, Tsonga, Federer, Nadal, Murray can't get it done. For the forseeable future, we'll see more battles with Stan and Joker, and they'll be the ones dividing most of the serious hardware.


----------



## Avey

WHY DID I JUST FIND THIS THREAD NOW?!

So, Wimbledon coming up -- actually, it is like here. Thoughts?

Mine:

Djoker has to face Wawrinka (assuming) again. I like Wawrinka there. Though, Raonic has been playing well -- I mean, does he beat Stan? I doubt it. But Raonic / Djokovic would be an interesting match.

Berdych vs. Federer : 5-6 over the past decade. Interesting. I bet the latter, though. Big Berdych fan, however, because I find him incredibly entertaining. Cannot describe why. But I do.

I refuse to think Rafa is finished. Bad couple years, sure, but Federer, at least _success_ wise, fits into a similar boat. Different reasons for losing -- age is a factor, I know -- but Nadal cannot be done, not yet, can he?

Whatever, despite that, I like Murray vs. Djokovic. Latter winning. Is that boring? Sorry.

Personal: Huge Rafa fan (may put off others...), and love Monfils style (but not results-based).

WHATEVER WHY DID I NOT KNOW OF A TENNIS FORUM WHAT?!


----------



## Taggart

There's also a dedicated Wimbledon thread -http://www.talkclassical.com/26248-ye-wimbledon-watchers.html


----------



## Vaneyes

This tournament isn't part of the Grand Slam, but the gamesmanship displayed is of a pretty high order. Fine and suspension, I say. 

http://espn.go.com/tennis/story/_/i...ion-nick-kyrgios-mutters-unacceptable-comment


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> This tournament isn't part of the Grand Slam, but the gamesmanship displayed is of a pretty high order. Fine and suspension, I say.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/tennis/story/_/i...ion-nick-kyrgios-mutters-unacceptable-comment


At least for a whole season I'd say , although the wife of Murray also is a bit of a stirrer :devil:


----------



## Avey

Vaneyes said:


> This tournament isn't part of the Grand Slam, but the gamesmanship displayed is of a pretty high order. Fine and suspension, I say.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/tennis/story/_/i...ion-nick-kyrgios-mutters-unacceptable-comment


NK is so ridiculous. At first, I found his antics cloying in his want for attention. Then I found him to be somewhat humorous, because all of his show is laughable, not necessarily disgusting or frustrating. All sort of silly.

But now I wonder why he did or continues to do any of this? Do not see the purpose. And now he has gotten to the point where I just want him to fail, over and over again.


----------



## Skilmarilion

... but I mean this guy is supposed to be the *future* of tennis! 

We may need Fed-Djo-Nad-Andy-Waw et al. to play until their mid-forties just so we can avoid this new generation of "talent".

Also, which genius came up with the idea for Rogers Cup / Cincy to be played back-to-back? As far as I can tell it's not that hard to find a spare week towards the back end of the season, especially given the entirely crappy indoor stretch that no-one cares about.


----------



## Skilmarilion

So, like, it's the US Open. 

Who have people got and who have people not got?

I'm back to rooting for anyone but Fed, like it's 2006. Who else cares to join me? :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Avey said:


> NK is so ridiculous. At first, I found his antics cloying in his want for attention. Then I found him to be somewhat humorous, because all of his show is laughable, not necessarily disgusting or frustrating. All sort of silly.
> 
> But now I wonder why he did or continues to do any of this? Do not see the purpose. And now he has gotten to the point where *I just want him to fail, over and over again*.


I watched a few minutes of NK's match with Andy today. I also wanted NK to fail miserably. Mostly for that stupid Mohawky haircut he's adopted.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> So, like, it's the US Open.
> 
> Who have people got and who have people not got?
> 
> *I'm back to rooting for anyone but Fed*, like it's 2006. Who else cares to join me? :tiphat:


You got it. 1. Joker, 2. Tsonga. Darkhorse Raonic, Deadhorse L. Hewitt.

The Beast should rule the other section, as usual.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> At least for a whole season I'd say , although *the wife of Murray also is a bit of a stirrer* :devil:


What did Kim do, I missed it. I lobbied long hours for her wedding day.


----------



## Avey

Watching that Kyrgios/Murray match right now (on recording). Pretty dull match. But NK did this sleep/slouching thing while Murray took a break off court. I thought it was funny.

But then he lost his racquet. He tossed his racquet. He hit like a dozen drop shots, none of which landed properly. Very strange.

I will admit, I like watching him play, and the nonchalance is not off-putting to me at least. I think he can be a fun one in the right match, the problem is that is very rare with his current state of play.

Also, frankly, I found the commentating on this game to be the worst part. They were just berating and demeaning him. Every single move -- from a swing to a wink or flick of his head -- they had some profound revelation on how this guy just _doesn't get it_. They even ripped him for his tattoo on his arm! It was obnoxious.


----------



## Avey

Also, Nadal looked good in his first match. Not 2008 Nadal, but much better than over the past year. That gets me hyped.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> You got it. 1. Joker, 2. Tsonga. Darkhorse Raonic, Deadhorse *L. Hewitt.*


It's quite amazing that Hewitt is the same age as Fed, yet it feels like he should have retired 10 years ago. I think since about 2010, every time you see him playing it's like: "is he really still playing?"!

Once he does retire though after the next Aussie Open, he (and especially his wife) will be sorely missed. 



Avey said:


> Watching that Kyrgios/Murray match right now (on recording). Pretty dull match. But NK did this sleep/slouching thing while Murray took a break off court. I thought it was funny.


To be fair, it was as saucy a first round match as you could get. I don't know why anyone would want to watch a Djoker or Fed match in at least the first two rounds of a slam. Nadal? Moreso, especially at Wimbledon, lol.

I do wonder if Rafa will find his game again. There is hope, given that Fed recovered from a pretty awful second half of 2013. His low ranking only makes matters worse. I think even if he gets to the QF he will potentially face Djoker.

Super futile proposition for rest of tournament: *could this be Tomas Berdych's moment?!?!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Berdych, could be, with a coupla others from second tier. Cilic. Not Ferrer, 30 or younger. Tsonga just makes it. 

Tomic/Hewitt could be a good match.


----------



## Avey

Avey said:


> Also, Nadal looked good in his first match. Not 2008 Nadal, but much better than over the past year. That gets me hyped.


May need to retract this. Just finished the Nadal/Schwartzman match. Nadal looked good in first set, OK in second, but began faltering in the third, and that fourth set was rather awkward. Shallow shots, couldn't get behind the ball, got a lot of mistakes from Schw.

Nadal does not get so lucky against a higher opponent.

About to start the NOVAK


----------



## Taggart

Nadal out. First third round exit since 2005. No signs of any recovery yet.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Taggart said:


> Nadal out. First third round exit since 2005. No signs of any recovery yet.


I hope he retires sooner, rather than later.


----------



## Dustin

Taggart said:


> Nadal out. First third round exit since 2005. No signs of any recovery yet.





Skilmarilion said:


> I hope he retires sooner, rather than later.


I have to disagree. Did ya'll see what Fognini was doing to the ball? He was demolishing it and hitting it with as much precision as I've ever seen anyone hit a ball in the 4th and 5th sets. As Nadal said himself, he wasn't playing bad. He was actually hitting plenty of amazing shots himself, however Fognini was doing "impossible" things as John McEnroe said. Fognini's shots were being described as sounding like a shotgun going off last night. How Fognini played last night and the way he has played in the past simply can't be reconciled. He was in the zone of all zones.

I actually expected Nadal to go on a tear if he could survive this match because you don't often see the kind of tennis he was up against last night and he was hanging in there. There isn't any exaggeration in what I'm saying. I can't understand how Fognini was hitting the ball so hard.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Dustin said:


> I have to disagree. Did ya'll see what Fognini was doing to the ball? He was demolishing it and hitting it with as much precision as I've ever seen anyone hit a ball in the 4th and 5th sets. As Nadal said himself, he wasn't playing bad. He was actually hitting plenty of amazing shots himself, however Fognini was doing "impossible" things as John McEnroe said. Fognini's shots were being described as sounding like a shotgun going off last night. How Fognini played last night and the way he has played in the past simply can't be reconciled. He was in the zone of all zones.
> 
> I actually expected Nadal to go on a tear if he could survive this match because you don't often see the kind of tennis he was up against last night and he was hanging in there. There isn't any exaggeration in what I'm saying. I can't understand how Fognini was hitting the ball so hard.


Nadal's been off all year. There's currently no evidence that he can compete at the very highest level for any kind of tournament stretch.

As a massive Rafa fan, obviously I'd love to see him return to the top of the game. But being realistic, I wonder if that's actually in play, and given the toll that his body has taken over the years, he may be closer to his retirement than any of us could have expected.

Fognini's brilliance is a separate issue, so nothing taken away from him!


----------



## Dustin

Skilmarilion said:


> Nadal's been off all year. There's currently no evidence that he can compete at the very highest level for any kind of tournament stretch.
> 
> As a massive Rafa fan, obviously I'd love to see him return to the top of the game. But being realistic, I wonder if that's actually in play, and given the toll that his body has taken over the years, he may be closer to his retirement than any of us could have expected.
> 
> Fognini's brilliance is a separate issue, so nothing taken away from him!


I agree that he's played bad this year but last night's loss should take nothing away from _Nadal_ either. He's shown a lot of improvement over the last few weeks and just came across a player having the night of his life. There were plenty of stretches of vintage Nadal last night that have been missing for a while and show an upward trajectory.

I think it's definitely too early to think he is done competing at a high level. Yes, he is having a bad year but Federer in 2013 looked like he couldn't beat anybody. Let's not forget that it was a LONG period of illness and wrist injury that knocked him off his perch at the top, not any kind of unexplainable drop in his game or permanent breakdown of his knees.


----------



## Dustin

This could almost be said about every major, but I'm salivating over the possible Murray-Fed semi(I think), and then hopefully Federer-Djokovic final. Depending on whether plain ol' Stan or Stan the Man shows up in the later stages, I would also happily consume a Wawrinka-Djokovic match.


----------



## Pugg

I like Tomáš Berdych, he's such a gentleman but sometimes he needs a bit more spice up his a##
But he did again, thank goodness :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

The magnificent Joker is on court.


----------



## Vaneyes

Andy R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Avey

taggart said:


> nadal out. First third round exit since 2005. No signs of any recovery yet.


*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* *Uggggghhhhhhhhhh*

For real, this stuff is so painful. What is GOING ON


----------



## Pugg

Avey said:


> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh* *Uggggghhhhhhhhhh*
> 
> For real, this stuff is so painful. What is GOING ON


Past it, the only one who _don't know _is himself. 
:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

9-11-15 promises to be a really big tennis day in NYC. Ladies semis, followed by men's semis. Will London-type weather break that promise? Stay tuned.

And this just in, former tennis star James Blake was profiled...by NYPD. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-34211832


----------



## Skilmarilion

We're here, again, in all its inevitability.

Tell a Djoke, won't you, on the way to your Tenth.


----------



## Rehydration

Hey, but Serena lost. Blown away.
And an all-Italian final.


----------



## Avey

I am really excited about today's final. Both Djokovic and Federer have just coasted through this tournament. Federer has been absolutely amazing this open. Djokovic at his prime. I like it. No rooting interest, though I like the renaissance.


Edit (update): rain rain go away!


----------



## Vaneyes

Finally, they take the court. Will "F" do his sneak attack?


----------



## Avey

and .....

*SABR*


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Avey said:


> and .....
> 
> *SABR*


50% for "F".

Ping Pong Cat is more successful...

*Funny videos to stave off the misery*


----------



## Skilmarilion

After the neo-classical 9th slam victory at Wimbledon, the 10th proved to be wholly substantial. The opening murmurs in the depths of E minor were wrestled with but ultimately overcome in a final coda suggestive of undoubted (albeit a touch sarcastic) triumph and glory. We await the 11th with great anticipation, which one could venture to guess may be programmatic in nature.


----------



## Vaneyes

Freudian thought for the day. I'd like to see the end of "F" troop. What a glum bunch of supporters, followers, hangers on, etc. Too much negativity in that lot, and I must think that much of it comes from their leader...who comes across well in press scrummages, but appears to be an ungracious loser at the trophy presentations. A significant talent, that in spite of what he said last night, must still come to terms with himself.


----------



## Dustin

I think this match convinced me that Federer can't beat Djokovic in a slam. Coming into it, I was on the Fed bandwagon because of his sublime tennis up to this point. But that doesn't matter against Djokovic. Djoker's inpenetrable defense rattles Federer and he doesn't seem to play well in big moments anymore. I've never seen so many errors or terribly played points on break chances as I did yesterday. This is 2 tournaments in a row where pretty much an identical scenario played out. Fed looked unbeatable at Wimbledon until the final against Djokovic as well. With Nadal in an extended slump/decline and Murray looking like he's regressed, unfortunately we may be reaching a point where balance of the "Big 3/4" has shifted to the point where predictability may become normal.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re "F", I don't remember seeing a top player in a final with that many forehand errors.

A graphic showing double-digit major wins for all players, retired and active, was most telling. The Joker appears to have little competition (saving a Nadal miraculous recovery), as long as he remains healthy and motivated. 

Setting a new majors win record? 4 more years of being highly competitive is realistic. Winning an average of 2 majors per year, perhaps not. It's inconceivable to me that he could do it without a French or two. "F's" majors record (17), as with golf's Nicklaus (18), will remain hard to beat.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Vaneyes said:


> Setting a new majors win record? 4 more years of being highly competitive is realistic. Winning an average of 2 majors per year, perhaps not. It's inconceivable to me that he could do it without a French or two. "F's" majors record (17), as with golf's Nicklaus (18), will remain hard to beat.


Trouble is he keeps getting better and the competition is regressing. Murray is right there but unfortunately has lost a bit of mojo in the majors. (although I wonder if playing Cincy was a mistake, because he was awesome in Canada).

Nadal? we don't know, but a way off right now.

Fed? great, considering the stage he's at in his career, but perhaps just not good enough to beat Nole.

The Field? not looking brilliant.

... Apart from Stan, of course, who may have been injured in NY. Berdych? It might be too late. Ferrer? No. Nishikori? More maybe not than maybe. Raonic? No cigar, yet. Tsonga? We can still hope. Del Potro? Only what could have been. Bautista Agut? Yes, if yes means no.


----------



## Pugg

The 2015 tournament finals in London are on their way.
Novac trashed the Japan guy .


----------



## Skilmarilion

Fear the beard.


----------



## Pugg

Skilmarilion said:


> Fear the beard.


And his good form on the moment:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

*Austalian Open 2016*

Down under is starting almost , predicting winners?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pugg said:


> Down under is starting almost , predicting winners?


Lleyton Hewitt.


----------



## Pugg

Skilmarilion said:


> Lleyton Hewitt.


I hope you didn't put to much money on him at the bookies :lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pugg said:


> I hope you didn't put to much money on him at the bookies :lol:


Uh ... no. 

I do like the retirement hype, even though most people assume he had retired circa 2009.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Perhaps the question should be: "This year, who will Novak Djokovic annihilate in the final?"


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Perhaps the question should be: "This year, who will Novak Djokovic annihilate in the final?"


In my case he goes out faster, (same schedule in the draw ) my favourite is ; Tomáš Berdych

​


----------



## Taggart

TurnaboutVox said:


> Perhaps the question should be: "This year, who will Novak Djokovic annihilate in the final?"


Depending on Murray's other commitments, probably Murray. The question is, will Andy make it 5 sets and not finish with a bagel?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Weii, I'd like that, I'm as masochistic as the next Scot.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Tennis match-fixing claims' rocks the tennis world. 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...s-australian-open-draw-suspected-match-fixing


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> And his good form on the moment:tiphat:


His racket gets a little bigger with each passing year. Wish I could say that.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> 'Tennis match-fixing claims' rocks the tennis world.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...s-australian-open-draw-suspected-match-fixing


I am shocked, heard it just now in the news, so there will be 8 participating in this years Australian open.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Weii, I'd like that, I'm as masochistic as the next Scot.


I find it always amusing, when he is winning he's British and when he loses , he's a Scot .

By the way, I find watching him play very exhausting , he walks around the court like a 65 year old man most of the time :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Joker speaks re match fixing.

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/jan/18/novak-djokovic-match-fixing-tennis-australian-open


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pugg said:


> I find it always amusing, when he is winning he's British and when he loses , he's a Scot .
> 
> By the way, I find watching him play very exhausting , he walks around the court like a 65 year old man most of the time :lol:


Believe you me Pugg, in Scotland, whether he's winning or losing, he's one of "Oor ain folk". He's the best thing to happen to Scottish sport in a long time*. And we don't much care what fickle southerners think of him!

*and his brother Jamie, a fine doubles player


----------



## Skilmarilion

aaaaaaand, a Rafellian calamity yet again. 

Go Hewitt.


----------



## Pugg

Skilmarilion said:


> aaaaaaand, a Rafellian calamity yet again.
> 
> Go Hewitt.


Thank heaven he's gone, and for Hewitt, well next round and then he can bow out gracefully


----------



## Pugg

I thinks it is really strange that with all the talks about match fixing the Australian open is sponsored by a betting company.


----------



## Avey

Skilmarilion said:


> aaaaaaand, a Rafellian calamity yet again.


(I know I am late, but I record the broadcasts and watch the following day.)

For real, what happened to him? A couple years ago, the excuse was injuries -- and those continued.

But no word of anything for a few months now. And this losing streak continues; he looked awful late in that match.

I can think of a few other immediate declines in sports that struck me as odd and sad. Rafa's being one of those.

Also, why is he still ranked so high?


----------



## Pyotr

Avey said:


> (I know I am late, but I record the broadcasts and watch the following day.)
> 
> For real, what happened to him? A couple years ago, the excuse was injuries -- and those continued.
> 
> But no word of anything for a few months now. And this losing streak continues; he looked awful late in that match.
> 
> I can think of a few other immediate declines in sports that struck me as odd and sad. Rafa's being one of those.
> 
> Also, why is he still ranked so high?


A little unfair to Rafa IMO. His rankling of #5 in the world has been well earned. Nadal started the year winning Mubadala Title defeating Milos Raonic in straight sets. After that, he entered the tournament in Doha, Qatar, where he reached the finals, losing to Djokovic in straight sets. Las week he just ran into a fellow countryman, Verdasco, who he has played many times. An unlucky first-round draw. Just one of those things. An inferior tennis player can beat a better player if they know each others game very well. Verdasco had no pressure on him and played all out. 
Although, as I said here before, he might be better off getting a new coach and maybe changing his style - perhaps (aghast) rushing the net on occasion! Look for him to rebound at the French, which he has won seven times.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Pyotr said:


> ...Look for him to rebound at the French, which he has won seven times.


Nine.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Go Sharapova, Makarova, Gasparian and Kuznetsov!! Mother Russia needs some Grand Slams .


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It's beginning to look like Andy Murray may have the dubious honour yet again in Melbourne. 

Jamie Murray and his partner Bruno Soares look well set for the doubles final.

As for Johanna Konta - well, she's already got much further than I had anticipated. Let's see what she can do from here.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> It's beginning to look like Andy Murray may have the dubious honour yet again in Melbourne.
> 
> Jamie Murray and his partner Bruno Soares look well set for the doubles final.
> 
> As for Johanna Konta - well, she's already got much further than I had anticipated. Let's see what she can do from here.


Is he British or Scotsmen now?


----------



## Taggart

Pugg said:


> Is he British or Scotsmen now?


Depends whether he wins (gallant Briton) or loses (poor Scotsman).


----------



## Pugg

Just read that Roger Federer earned $97,341,456 untill now 
Andy Murray $42,435,316


----------



## Vaneyes

One of his firmest spankings. Surely F will announce retirement after the US Open. Unlike the other F (Ferrer), it's not about doing your best and soldiering on to the next quarterfinal.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think a Murray may well have his hands on a trophy this weekend, but I suspect it'll be Murray major.


----------



## Vaneyes

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think a Murray may well have his hands on a trophy this weekend, but I suspect it'll be Murray major.


Sorry, TV. Andy'll get this...


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think a Murray may well have his hands on a trophy this weekend, but I suspect it'll be Murray major.


If Novak Đoković keeps playing like he does, no one stands any change whatsoever


----------



## TurnaboutVox

May I be the first to commiserate with Andy Murray for getting to Sunday's final with Novak Djokovic?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hope AM breaks his Aussie Open duck - as usual he'll have his work cut out against his main nemesis.


----------



## Pugg

elgars ghost said:


> Hope AM breaks his Aussie Open duck - as usual he'll have his work cut out against his main nemesis.


Or his wife going into labour, now that would be a final


----------



## Vaneyes

Good match, considering. I hope Raonic's career isn't continually nagged, then shortened by injury.

Joker's 6th Australian Open title coming up. Andy has been good to him in this championship. Gone in three sets this time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Or his wife going into labour, now that would be a final


Hasn't she always been in labour with Andy?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

It's not clear what he could do to improve his chances. Scatter tin-tacks on the court? Itching powder? Saw Nole's racquets in half? Maybe he could get a sick note from his mum and try to have the final declared void, with 'joint winners'?

Are you all suspecting a slight lack of confidence in the outcome here?


Ahem. Of course he has a chance. Come on, Andy!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Hasn't she always been in labour with Andy?


Cheeky one :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Murray wins Australian Open Title!! Exclusive, you read it here first!!!!!

The Men's Doubles, and Jamie Murray with Bruno Soares, that is.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Murray wins Australian Open Title!! Exclusive, you read it hear first!!!!!
> 
> The Men's Doubles, and Jamie Murray with Bruno Soares, that is.


Don't eat the prey before you shot it :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

The Beast is dismantled. Well done, Fraulein Kerber.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Don't eat the prey before you shot it :lol:


"Ravno."


----------



## Pyotr

Kerber played the match of her life. Entertaining contest, let's hope the men's final is just as exciting.


----------



## Skilmarilion




----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> Murray wins Australian Open Title!! Exclusive, you read it here first!!!!!
> 
> The Men's Doubles, and Jamie Murray with Bruno Soares, that is.


At least you had two right out of three


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think Rohypnol is the only way forward here. Either Murray slips it to Djokovic before the match, or he takes it himself and blisses out.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Updated slam numbers list:

Fed 17
Nadal / Sampras 14
Emerson 12
Laver / Borg / Djoker 11

Nole needs the French, I think, to *really* cement his name. Fed's looking over his shoulder, or at least he should be.


----------



## Vaneyes

Deja vu.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Deja vu.


I am sorry to say, his first set was horrible saw it coming.


----------



## Taggart

Andy is setting his own record. There's no success like failure, and that failure's no success at all.


----------



## Pyotr

Pugg said:


> I am sorry to say, his first set was horrible saw it coming.


Yea, it was over after the first set. Too bad. I thought he was playing better than Joker the first week of the tournament.

Now, will Djoker ever win the French? Or will that be an endless, futile chase like it was for Sampras? Although the latter was a serve-and-volley player, Djokovic certainly has the game for it, being a predominately baseline player.


----------



## Pugg

Great!!
We do have _one _tournament in Rotterdam next week , No 1 seed Roger Federer.
He pulls out due to a knee surgery 
Bye bye tournament


----------

